# Substitute For Dextrose



## Rand (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I've read, Dextrose seems to be the best thing to eat post-workout.  I'll probably get some soon, but in the meantime, what is a good substitute?  I was guessing just some basic fruit?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

No!! Not fruit

Smarties Candies (aka Rockets), Sweettarts, Shockers candies or powdered Gatorade mix.  I'm sure there are more but that is all I can think of off the top of my head.

I don't use any dextrose and prefer 1/2C. oats.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 5, 2004)

Jodi, would it be ok to consume fruit 1-1.5 hour before a workout?

Also, oats are considered to be a slow burning carb right?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on how much fruit.  If your dieting you really don't want to spill over your liver glycogen.

Yes, oats are slow burning.  I don't like to spike my insulin and most don't notice the difference from spiking or eating slow burning carbs PWO.  The benefit is that its less likely to cause fat storage by using oats instead of dextrose.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Jodi- personally I dont spike my insulin post workout. I dont feel the need for it anymore and have not noticed ANY difference otherwise.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 5, 2004)

Well up until last week I had always been using slowburning carbs PWO.  However, I'd like to experiment (I'm bulking), and see if my body gets better results off of a spike.

Right now for my spike, i'm using white bread for fast carbs, and I plan on adding some smarties/corn sugar to that, or even gatorade powder.

As for fruits, preworkout I usually eat an apple and maybe 4 strawberries.  Usually just one large apple though with some veggies.


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jodi, you only use half a cup? That's barely anything!

Peace.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a whole cup... but I also workout alot harder than she does.... hahaha!!!!

JK!!!!!

I do use a whole cup though... and I also use skim milk!!! THE NERVE OF ME!!!

It all comes down to whether or not your calorie restrictions can handle the extra 150 calories of moving to a full cup rather than a half... either way, I also prefer oats PWO rather than dextrose...


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I use a cup and a quarter myself...it's not like I'm a monster, either, I'm only coming in at 5'11", 180

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Jodi, you only use half a cup? That's barely anything!
> 
> Peace.


It depends on the day High or Low day.  If I train on a No carb day then there are NO carbs and only whey.

SOmetimes I'll use other carbs besides oats if I fell like it too.  I know, I'm brave


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> I use a whole cup... but I also workout alot harder than she does.... hahaha!!!!
> 
> JK!!!!!
> ...


Mayo, you suck. jk


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jodi, a 1/2 cup is only like 25g of carbs. Do you only weigh 75 pounds or something? Haha.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2004)

No but as I said, I like other carbs too, not just oats


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Mayo, you suck. jk



Would you like me too?  I'll gladly take care of a hot little asian chick like yourself...


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

Heh, I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard chicks in law school don't have a lot of time for dating and just sort of like to have "guys" to chill with?  is this true?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I hear OC has at least one guy to chill with


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

and you're welcome to chill with him anytime you like


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe I'll whup his ass into eating veggies too. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 5, 2004)

.....oh, i know a good dextrose substitute too...heh


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rand *_
> From what I've read, Dextrose seems to be the best thing to eat post-workout.  I'll probably get some soon, but in the meantime, what is a good substitute?



_ Yes, buy some maltodextrin.  _


----------

